# Anyone willing to share photos of comb honey?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I need a gorgeous picture of some comb honey for a reprint of Carl Killion's, Honey in the Comb. If someone would share that and the rights to put it on the cover, I'd trade a copy of the book, or if it's gorgeous enough, maybe some other consideration. A basswood section would be nicest but even some very good looking cut comb would do.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not suggesting that this is the best photo for Michael's book cover, but an interesting photo nonetheless ...








Linked from post #1 of this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289743-Two-summers-working-for-Michael-Palmer


and another one ...








linked from post #7 of this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270354-Cut-Comb-Honey-Foundation-Vs-No-Foundation


FYI, one can use Google to do an image search of Beesource with this search phrase:
comb honey site:beesource.com
then click over to the "Image" tab.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are a few from this year. One from the foundationless frame, and a couple in the tray.

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad35/wtwellsjr/Honeycomb3_zpsf23e61ba.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad35/wtwellsjr/Honeycomb2_zps7c0df0b6.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad35/wtwellsjr/Honycomb1_zps06669566.jpg


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

First attempts at Ross Rounds.
http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/A...018761FCD9B6_zps073e90c9.jpg.html?sort=6&o=24


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, that is so cool, Adrian!


----------

